# Highbury Cemetery Gate Entrance



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Here is my new cemetery entrance gate and sign for 2013. It was my only major prop build for the year, but it looked great at the foot of my driveway, even in the pouring rain on Halloween night (these photos were taken in my yard right after the build was completed a few days before Halloween).





































Full tutorial can be found here.


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Love it! The sign is especially impressive. I had to check out your tutorial to see how you did it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I had to look at the tutorial to see if you used real metal for the archway. You did a phenomenal job of simulating rusted metal.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The columns and sign look great. The sign really looks like rusting metal.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks great.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

So impressive! The finish on the columns is spot on, and the sign is just over the top (no pun intended!) Just perfect!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

You do great rust and the paint job on the pillars is wonderful. Thanks for the how-to.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments, everyone! I was pleased with the way the sign turned out. I wanted to try out Devil's Rust, but I ran out of time and just had to use spray paint.

I may try to add a wrought iron gate for next year...


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

Yours and Spider Rider's are the best I have ever seen. Insanely good.


----------



## Haunt2530 (Jan 29, 2013)

Looks so professional awesome job!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Those columns and that sign look so real. I can't wait to see the fence you are going to add to it. Top notch work!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Okay. I have only one thing to say about this piece of work. DAMN!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Stunning... In every way...


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Thank you again for the compliments, everyone! This gets me pumped to go create more pieces!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

How did I miss seeing this before? Phenomenal!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow!!!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Amazing


----------



## HavenHaunt (May 17, 2013)

That got me all excited to make some columns for my house. 
They look great.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow! I have no idea how I missed this thread.
That looks incredibly real Highbury.
My hat is off to you sir!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Lunatic said:


> Wow! I have no idea how I missed this thread.
> That looks incredibly real Highbury.
> My hat is off to you sir!



:jol:I am in the same boat as you Shawn, no idea how I missed this thread. Very nice work on these columns HB! You make such creative stone work, it looks REAL. Just an awesome entrance, I love it.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Awesome job!wow!


----------



## Bayou (Apr 29, 2014)

Sweet !!!!!!!!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Not sure how I missed this one either...amazing work. Love the rusty look to the lettering and nice choice of type as well.


----------



## Leglamp (May 14, 2014)

Very nice cemetery gate. Is it very heavy and can it withstand strong winds? I live in Missouri and every year I have to repair props that were damaged by winds. Even with my best anchoring efforts I still have to repair my props when something is blown over.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Leglamp said:


> Very nice cemetery gate. Is it very heavy and can it withstand strong winds? I live in Missouri and every year I have to repair props that were damaged by winds. Even with my best anchoring efforts I still have to repair my props when something is blown over.


It has a wood framework to give it some extra weight, so it stands pretty solid. We had some wind (and a whole lot of rain) on Halloween night and they stood without any movement. The only thing that moved a little was the arched sign, because it fit down over a couple pieces of PVC-it isn't permanently attached to anything.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

That looks like it came right off of a movie set. Perfect lanterns.


----------

